
Founding Sales: Startup sales for founders - sqs
https://www.foundingsales.com/
======
sqs
I saw this mentioned in another HN thread yesterday and wrote a comment saying
how much I loved it
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22531835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22531835)).
Posting it here as a top-level post in case people missed it (the link was
buried in the comments of a thread about a similar book that isn't free). I am
not affiliated with the author, but I've found his advice super helpful and
wanted to share.

